# Hedgie running in WHEEL with TP roll on her head!



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I just got a good laugh this morning. I saw one of my hedgies running in her WHEEL with a TP roll on her head. By the time I got back with my camera, she had gotten the TP roll off her head. :lol: What a funny sight that was!

Pixie


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

lol! When I read the title thread I got all excited thinking there was gonna be pics! Lol, pretty funny stuff though! those silly hedgies, always stealin our hearts!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

That is hilarious!

I was hoping for pics or a video as well, but just the mental image was enough to send me into a laughing fit.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

hahaha! Oh man, that is too funny!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

awww so cute. I think that some of the greatest moments arnt captured on camera, and thats what makes them so special!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgie17, I guess that that is true, but one could say that that is a case of "sour grapes". I'm not saying i think that neccesarily, but that would be the other side of the issue.
If you don't know the term, say so, and i will elaborate. you know what? i will just do it now.
Sour grapes is when something could have happened better and people say that there is a good reason as to why the actual turnout was the best possibility just because they can't face that they suffered a loss, small or big. That is my best explanation, correct me if i'm wrong. It is based on one of Aesops fables, either called "The fox and the grapes" or "sour graper". i forget which. Actually, it may have been a wolf. whatever. lets say it was a fox. The fox tried to jump to get to some grapes high in a tree, but couldn't reach them, so he left and said "they were probably sour anyways."
I would have actually liked the taste of grapes that were sour, but that's just me. Anyways, i am partial to both sides, cuz i kinda like to think that everything happens for a reason, but i slightly consider it being a sore loser too in a way, but i'm just saying... i don't know. i'm inbetween. I dunno. lolz i always ramble on.  no waitt... :ugeek: yessss :roll:


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

iamdbf said:


> The fox tried to jump to get to some grapes high in a tree, but couldn't reach them, so he left and said "they were probably sour anyways."


Why were the grapes in a tree anyway?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> iamdbf wrote:
> The fox tried to jump to get to some grapes high in a tree, but couldn't reach them, so he left and said "they were probably sour anyways."
> 
> Why were the grapes in a tree anyway?


LOL! I was thinking the exact same thing! :lol:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I dunno why the grapes were in a tree. its just a story. (a well known one cuz many morals come from Aesop's fables.

I guess what i was dping with posting all that was playing devil's advocate. yup. i think that term works well there...


----------

